# peppermint oil - does it matter if the enteric coating dissolves?



## grizzzlybear (Jan 16, 2020)

I've just started taking peppermint oil capsules to reduce cramping, but often I can tell the coating has failed in my stomach because I can taste it. Will the oil still end up in my intestines and do its thing, even if it has to spend time in the stomach first, or is it useless unless it only breaks open in the small intestine?


----------



## karend (Apr 19, 2020)

That's a really good question. My daughter cannot swallow the pills so I placed in apple sauce to give her. I'm wondering it will work the same. Let me know if you've figure it out!


----------

